# How do I remove a vga card driver



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I picked up a used SVGA card for $10 and tried to load it using windows. It works in VGA fine but says fix the conflict before loading the new driver from windows 98.

Just how is this done?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Go to Control Panel,
then System,
then click on the Device Manager tab,
then click on Display Adapters.
This should let you see all the cards that have been installed.
Click on the old card, then click the Remove button.
Then restart the computer.
It should then automatically lead you through the installation process, or you can go back to the Display Adapters and install the drivers from there.


----------

